# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Complete blood work list

## Cravenmorehead

My wife is going in for blood work after a hysterectomy.

I want to have all the data necessary for you members to look at.

Could someone provide me with a comprehensive list of tests so we can have any and all information

Thanks in advance

----------


## Cravenmorehead

Additional info.....she is currently on sublingual bi-est with progesterone and test. I am very doubtful of sublingual preparations. Any input as things are not working well.

----------


## Cravenmorehead

Help please

----------


## Lunk1

Very few ppl have the knowledge to help with questions regarding females. I will link this in a PM to someone who can help.

----------


## Vettester

Your wife is going through quite the battle with having that procedure. I wish her and you the very best, and ask that you both stay strong during this period.

Is this a complete, partial or radical hysterectomy? Can you describe a little bit of the nature of it? Some of this matters when the discussion of hormones is involved, similar to a male having markers for prostate cancer, which in turn could complicate the administration of various hormones like testosterone .

On private md labs, you can find their Ultimate Female Hormone panel, which will cover most of the things that a doctor reviewing BHRT would want to see.

The Female Ultimate Anti-Aging Panel w/F&T Testosterone contains the following tests: (copied from their site)
-Lipid Profile
-Complete Blood Count w/ Differential
-Estradiol
-Hemoglobin A1c
-Cardiac C-Reactive Protein Test, High Sensitivity
-Insulin Growth Factor (IGF-1)
-Thyroid-Stimulating Hormone (TSH)
-Gamma Glutamyl Transpeptidase (GGT)
-Insulin, Fasting
-Comprehensive Metabolic Panel
-Luteinizing Hormone(LH)
-Testosterone, Free (Direct) With Total Testosterone, LC/MS-MS 
-Sex Hormone binding Globulin, Serum
-Urinalysis, Routine
-Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
-Magnesium, Serum
-Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct
-Iron, Serum w/ TIBC
-Progesterone
-Cancer Antigen (CA) 125
-Dehydroepiandrosterone Sulfate (DHEA-S) I would get a little more comprehensive on the thyroid panel, and in conjunction with TSH and FT4, I'd make sure she has RT3, FT3, and thyroid antibodies. In addition to iron, also look at saturation % and ferritin. Vitamin B12, D3, calcium & magnesium should also be factored, and all should be weighed in with everything going on. Lastly, she should further address the adrenals with getting a cortisol test. My personal suggestion is to look at getting a 4x Saliva kit to be taken over a 24 hour period. If you need help with finding a place, let me know.

Dr. Reiss is emphatic about women getting established on some form of BHRT protocol in the immediate time of post procedure. Usually that will include some exogenous form of test, estrogen & progesterone, then of course the supplementation of other supporting hormones like DHEA, Pregnenolone, D3 (indeed a hormone), and of course the vitamins and nutrients to compliment her well being. 

Getting a knowledgeable physician is 'KEY'! If she has one, great, most of this stuff will be academic. If not, maybe look in the A4M registry. Also, I would encourage her to read ... There are many threads here in this forum with experiences from our members, and I would encourage her to read some Dr. Uzzi Reiss' stuff like The Natural Superwoman. Keep us posted on the progress.

----------


## Cravenmorehead

> Your wife is going through quite the battle with having that procedure. I wish her and you the very best, and ask that you both stay strong during this period.
> 
> Is this a complete, partial or radical hysterectomy? Can you describe a little bit of the nature of it? Some of this matters when the discussion of hormones is involved, similar to a male having markers for prostate cancer, which in turn could complicate the administration of various hormones like testosterone .
> 
> On private md labs, you can find their Ultimate Female Hormone panel, which will cover most of the things that a doctor reviewing BHRT would want to see.
> 
> The Female Ultimate Anti-Aging Panel w/F&T Testosterone contains the following tests: (copied from their site)
> -Lipid Profile
> -Complete Blood Count w/ Differential
> ...



Thank you for your help. I went in with her today and her doc seems to have a good handle on the tests and is running another complete workup. She is especially keen on thyroid antibodies and if they are high treating according to symptoms. She said her estradiol dosage was on the low end and is upping it immediately. I guess we just got behind the curve a bit recovering from surgery and are lagging in the hormone therapy instead of being ahead of the curve.

My next major concern is whether these yam derived medications are the real deal. And whether the sublingual troche is really the ideal approach for estradiol/prog/testosterone administration. Personally I believe all these topical meds are for people to avoid injections and the real way to treat is with test cyp, depo estradiol or valerate.

----------


## Vettester

I'm with you that sublingual probably isn't the most practical route for BHRT, but I don't have any clinical evidence either way. However, my wife has used cypionate just like me (6mg to 8mg/wk), compounded estrogen cream, Keto7 DHEA, B12 Methyl, and compounded Pregnenolone cream (25mg/day). See where the labs fall then let us know. Best of luck!

----------

